# Grandmaster Jerson Tortal Jr. Teaching The Philippines National Special Action Force!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 21, 2009)

Grandmaster Jerson Tortal Jr. training the Philippines National Police Special Action Force the art of Dekiti Tirsia Siradas. 

[yt]Y15kOC0xP_M[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Kalifornian (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting... I hate myself being unable to understand my own language... Now I have to visit my parents to help translate cuz I want to know what everyone's laughing about!


----------



## joeygil (May 27, 2009)

I was lucky enough to do some a couple of one on one training sessions with Jerson "Nene" Tortal Sr. a dozen years ago while on a visit to the old country.  I wish I was able to do some follow up training

For a little background info, Tortal Sr. is Leo Gaje's uncle, and they share the same family system, explaining the similarities.


----------



## medic (May 31, 2009)

GM Nene will be in the US from June to October this year. His seminar schedule is posted on DTSkali.com


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2009)

Great!


----------

